# A Hind Let Loose -- Alexander Shields



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 11, 2008)

_A Hind let loose; or An Historical Representation of the Testimonies of the Church of Scotland, For the Interest of Christ. With the true State thereof in all its periods; Together With a Vindication of the present Testimony against the Popish, Prelatical, and malignant Enemies of that Church, as it is now stated, for the Prerogatives of Christ, Privileges of the Church, and Liberties of Mankind; and sealed by the sufferings of a reproached Remnant of Presbyterians there, witnessing against the Corruptions of the Time. Wherein Several Controversies of greatest Consequence are inquired into, and, in some Measure cleared; concerning hearing of the Curates, owning of the present Tyranny, taking of ensnaring Oaths and Bonds, frequenting of Field-meetings, defensive Resistance of tyrannical Violence, with several other subordinate Questions useful for these Times._ by Alexander Shields is available online here.

It is also available online in partial form here.


----------

